# Umrechnung Dezimal-Dual



## chuvak (21. Februar 2006)

Wie kann man eine Dezimalzahl (z.B. 1,5) in eine Dualzahl (z.B. 101) umwandeln?
Gibts da eine Formel dazu?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Binäre Fließkommadarstellung - IEEE 754

IEEE 754 Umrechner


----------

